# MVP 20W



## Rob Fisher (15/12/14)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/12/14)

Pauly Meatballs summary review!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Arthster (22/12/14)

Its really nice that they pushed the wattage, but its a pitty it wont go below .9 ohm though. That was something I was actually hoping that they would allow, .8 like on the SVD.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

